
The Inside Story of How a Food Startup Cracked - cwal37
http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/why-good-eggs-cracked#.airRWDA7K
======
benjaminjosephw
Well, you know what they say about making omelettes. We might have to break a
few GoodEggs before discovering the secret formula to make this work. I wonder
how the UK's GoodEggs, Farmdrop
([http://www.farmdrop.co.uk/](http://www.farmdrop.co.uk/)) will do.

GoodEggs clearly attempted to scale too quickly - perhaps more like a normal
tech startup would. Logistics is a killer though and scale doesn't quite work
the same way. It sounds like they didn't do too much prototyping and testing
of real world systems and processes even if they did build fantastic software.

Specialist food marketplaces focusing less on fresh food and more on "artisan"
food are another breed of food startups that I think have more milage (I
should hope so, I work for one). Not working with shot shelf-life products or
purely local producers could make all the difference. Without the nightmare of
logistics with perishable stock I wonder if the likes of Yumbles
([https://www.yumbles.com](https://www.yumbles.com)) and Caprera
([https://caprera.com](https://caprera.com) \- the startup I work for) will be
able to avoid the pitfalls of GoodEggs.

I hope there is room for startups like these to succeed; with them, there's
real potential to give independent producers a wider audience and really
transform the kinds of foods we all have access to.

